# Cruze Splash Shield



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi All!

Was doing an oil change on my 13' cruze LT today and realized that there really isnt a splash shield covering the front/center part of the engine. Is there a part for this?

From googling certain phases I stumbled across these two... are either of them correct?

https://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=7823200&cc=3434275&jsn=9

https://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=7275904&cc=3434275&jsn=8&jsn=8

Any help much appreciated!


-Bwb1179 :blush:


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Your shield was probably hacked up for the recall a few years ago. Check this thread.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...r/196514-engine-undercover-splash-shield.html


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

they are both correct


----------



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

EcoCruzer said:


> Your shield was probably hacked up for the recall a few years ago. Check this thread.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...r/196514-engine-undercover-splash-shield.html


Interesting..Thank You! What was the recall for anyway?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Bwb1179 said:


> Interesting..Thank You! What was the recall for anyway?


fear of the splash shield trapping oil and catching fire


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Bwb1179 said:


> Interesting..Thank You! What was the recall for anyway?


There was a few Cruze fires years ago and the NTSB and GM decided cutting away part of the shield would solve the problem. In reality it was probably sloppy oil changing resulting in spilled oil collecting in the shield and catching fire. Oddly enough, the Buick Verano is the same car with same shield and it wasn’t affected. I still have my full shield on my 2011 Eco and no fires yet!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have seen them recently for about $40.00 including shipping - shop around.


----------



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

EcoCruzer said:


> There was a few Cruze fires years ago and the NTSB and GM decided cutting away part of the shield would solve the problem. In reality it was probably sloppy oil changing resulting in spilled oil collecting in the shield and catching fire. Oddly enough, the Buick Verano is the same car with same shield and it wasn’t affected. I still have my full shield on my 2011 Eco and no fires yet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very interesting! I hadnt seen that! Good to know though, will probably shop around and put the shield back in. I feel like it would do more good than harm?


----------

